# Sound for FCG?



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

Does anyone use a soundtrack with their FCG?


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

My FCG is inside our guest room where people wouldn't hear it. Besides, with the soundtracks and thunder out side the house it couldn't be heard anyway.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I also have my fcg inside of the house to protect it from the elements. Are you looking for sound effects to use with your fcg? If so, what are you looking for? (eerie sounds, moaning, whispering, etc)


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Inside upper window, mostly outside under a tree, a mausoleum, & inside the entry way with the front door open once.Tried speakers with the upper window & under tree couldn't hear it over the other effect music. In doorway or masoleum i was able to isolate sound tracks from the rest of haunt to add to the FCG effect.These were the ghost tracks I used;

** Edited 10/8/23 - links to site no longer valid, too many probs..... PM me & I will send you a new private link to zip file with FCG audio


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Haunt Layout*



Hauntiholik said:


> I also have my fcg inside of the house to protect it from the elements. Are you looking for sound effects to use with your fcg? If so, what are you looking for? (eerie sounds, moaning, whispering, etc)


Well I have a graveyard and a spider area on the front lawn. In one of the rooms on the upper floor, I am putting two monitors in the windows with Scary Eves from Big Scream TV. I am also going to put a speaker from the Scary Eyes outside the window. The FCG will be in another upstairs window, and I was thinking of also putting a speaker outside playing a soundtrack like the ones Dark Lord presented. I am planning on controlling the props with LOR Controllers. I have some musical sequences planned, and am planning on adding the Eyes, FCG, and other props to the "show". I just thought a soundtrack might help to up the interest a little as the show moves from prop to prop. I have heard of some people actually playing a "back story" for their FCG, explaining how she came to be. That's a little ambitious for me, and I have a short attention span, so a 3-5 minute story might lose me.


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Like the Soundtracks*



Dark Lord said:


> Inside upper window, mostly outside under a tree, a mausoleum, & inside the entry way with the front door open once.Tried speakers with the upper window & under tree couldn't hear it over the other effect music. In doorway or masoleum i was able to isolate sound tracks from the rest of haunt to add to the FCG effect.These were the ghost tracks I used;
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/M0wm0yml/19-Seance_ghost_voices_graveca.html
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/fmCJkkIG/Ghostly_atmosphere-Flying_cran.html
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/rcvrY7W2/Seance__8_min_33_sec_.html
> ...


Dark Lord: Exactly what I was hearing in my head. THANKS!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmmm,.... been hearing all that in your head huh,...  ......should we be worried for you?!  LoL Glad to help,
if ya need any other sounds give me a "scream", got a lot of effects.


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

*I hear dead people*



Dark Lord said:


> Hmmm,.... been hearing all that in your head huh,...  ......should we be worried for you?!  LoL Glad to help,
> if ya need any other sounds give me a "scream", got a lot of effects.


The truth is out...I hear dead people...


----------



## Jottle (May 30, 2013)

Dark Lord said:


> Inside upper window, mostly outside under a tree, a mausoleum, & inside the entry way with the front door open once.Tried speakers with the upper window & under tree couldn't hear it over the other effect music. In doorway or masoleum i was able to isolate sound tracks from the rest of haunt to add to the FCG effect.These were the ghost tracks I used;
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/M0wm0yml/19-Seance_ghost_voices_graveca.html
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/fmCJkkIG/Ghostly_atmosphere-Flying_cran.html
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/rcvrY7W2/Seance__8_min_33_sec_.html
> ...


Dark Lord these files are password protected. I'd love to use them in my haunt this year. Any idea what the password is?


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry, those links & account is no longer active.....to many problems with site.
I still have all files & will PM you a new link to those fcg audio filed 
Have them on my other pc, will send link Wed AM - got ya covered


----------

